
Show HN: Distancing.party – Send love and happiness to others around the world - LeafMeAlone
https://distancing.party
======
LeafMeAlone
Hi all! With all that's going on in the world I thought I'd make a fun little
project to make the world feel more connected! It's basically a map with an
overlay that allows you to send love and happiness to others :)

I also embedded the lofi hip hop radio to make the site more chill (but can
hide it if you want).

Thanks!

